# Chip Carving Wood type??



## Jarvisd801 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I stumbled across chip carving a few weeks ago and I can't wait to get started. I am waiting on my Knives now and I have started looking for wood, which brings me here.

I know the best wood for chip carving is Basswood but it is not available in my area (Newfoundland, Canada) and having it shipped here seems expensive.

I was wondering if someone could suggest some other types of wood that would work well for chip carving and may be easily accessible in my area, or any suggestions/tips on getting wood shipped for a reasonable price.

I don't know if more information is required but if so feel free to ask. Also I am new here so if I am asking in the wrong place I apologize.

Dave


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I would start with basswood and stick with it for a while. Butternut is also good and I'm sorry but I just don't know what is available in your area.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/MyChipCarving/blog/22301

HTH


----------



## Jarvisd801 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

Helluvawreck: I know Basswood is considered the best and then Butternut. Both I would have to have brought here from Ontario (where I am told Basswood is that common they us it for fill, lol)

HTH: I have no idea why you linked that blog. I have seen just about all the videos available from Mychipcarving.com. But the link you posted has nothing to do with types of wood for carving.

Maybe I could be more specific.. I found a wood hardness table at http://www.woodcarvingillustrated.com/forum/f54/very-useful-wood-hardness-table-9952/ There are a few different types that are listed around the same hardness as Basswood. I know some wood is just not good for carving I just don't know what ones. I have a screenshot of that chart posted. If someone could tell me what wood around Basswood hardness of 410 would not be good I could research the others for availability in my area.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Do they have a "Windsor Plywood" store in your area? That's about the only source of Basswood in my area, they have 5/4 and 8/4 usually in stock. 
EDIT: Sorry, I just went to the Windsor Plywood site, they are not in Eastern Canada. Perhaps eBay???


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

Dave, I'd look for white pine. It grows all across the US and Canada. It will have some hard spots but it should carve nicely.


----------



## Jarvisd801 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Marty, I will see what I can find. Can't wait to get my practice Boards!!!!


----------

